# The Knifeshot



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Following the concept of the stickshot some further, I took an inexpensive folding knife with one folding carpet cutter and one normal blade, then converted it into a stickshot.

I hammered a piece of flat steel into shape and welded it to the "full tang" lanyard latch, then I welded an 8 mm treaded rod to the steel. I attached a block of Thuja wood with the 8mm nut and washer, glued everything in place with epoxy. This is a very solid attachment.

It shoots very fine, the knifes can still be used like normal and it is not expensive. Best is that it is legal to carry in Germany as the locking mechanism needs two hands to open the blades (one hand folders can't be carried in public).

This is the original knife (only 14 Euros):

http://www.etools24.com/KWB-Universalmesser-mit-Taschenmesser-u-Trapezklinge

And here is the converted weapon:




























Jörg


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

Cool mod I like the knife now it just needs a quick change band set so you can carry and use the knife with out the bands getting in the way


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Band change on a stickshot is always easy, you can simply use office rubber and twist it a few times. Does not work for forked OTT slingshots, one more advantage.


----------



## builderofstuff (Feb 14, 2011)

Another seriously cool shooter Joerg.

Chris


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Interesting and that thuya wood is really pretty.... but now you've just got to take the aluminum slabs off the knife and replace them with thuya as well!


----------



## Ace (Oct 24, 2010)

It would look awesome with some homemade scales beefed up to match the width of the shooting fork


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

very cool idea, very deadly


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

now thats a lot safer than the last knife / catty you showed us.... nicer looking to.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Pretty cool!! Glad you have your metal tools again. Having your shop fully operational must be great.


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Now thats a universal tool.

Nice work


----------



## 709hannah (Jan 23, 2011)

man...i wish i had thought of this...?....wait i think i did....!...LOL


----------

